# Pain in left arm?



## Manok

I have had a re occurring pain in my left arm, and occasionally my first 3 fingers will become numb as well. Is this from doing something wrong? Or playing too much?


----------



## Tapkaara

Manok said:


> I have had a re occurring pain in my left arm, and occasionally my first 3 fingers will become numb as well. Is this from doing something wrong? Or playing too much?


I would say that if you are concerned about this you should see a doctor.


----------



## Manok

Well I am not concerned other than, if it is technique I could change it, also I could cut back on the playing time.


----------



## Aramis

Numb fingers are rather natural thing after long playing. With pain, I think it could be inproper position and arm placement while playing? Just a guess.


----------



## Ukko

Pain and numbness in the left arm are sometimes an indication that the ticker is complaining.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Are you keeping your wrist straight? A flexed wrist puts compression on the median nerve, which feeds those three fingers. Also, are you taking brief breaks after 45 minutes of continuous playing?

A doctor would have you do the Phalen's test (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phalen_maneuver) and the Tinel's test. It could be an early sign of carpal tunnel syndrome (which affects the first three fingers). If that's the case, treating it early with rest and an anti-inflammatory could fix it.

Or you could be like me; my orthopedist said I have touchy nerves.

But I agree with Tapkaara; this kind of thing is what doctors are for.


----------



## Rasa

If you experience pain, stop playing immediately, and if it persists, see a doctor.

Pain is usually a consequence of not playing in a position that allows you to strain your muscles and tendons. Unfortunately, a good playing position is very personal and I couldn't really say what might help or not. Position can be affected by a complicated matrix of things. How far are you from the keyboard, how high are you sitting, do you play deep into the keys, do you bend your wrist or not, do you play with curved or flat fingers, do you tense when playing quick passages, do you force the keys, do you try to relax all muscles while playing or not...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Manok said:


> I have had a re occurring pain in my left arm, and occasionally my first 3 fingers will become numb as well. Is this from doing something wrong? Or playing too much?


Do you currently have a teacher? If not, that would help.
I don't play piano, but my physiotherapist is strict about how I use a mouse, for heaven's sake.
Talk to a doctor, as others have said, but do work with a teacher, too.


----------



## Manok

Cant afford one, but I will watch the way I play and see if things change. Can't afford a teacher.


----------



## kv466

Learn some good stretches and perform them before you sit down to rehearse...when I'm playing guitar chords for three hours or drumming for the same amount of time during a performance, I feel lots and lots of pain! No time to see a doctor there...you just gotta keep going. But hey, if you can, get it checked out...might not be so bad, might be worse than you think.


----------

